# Control Box for CNC ROUTER PARTS 4x4



## stefonroman (Jul 24, 2014)

I was going to purchase a cnc router parts 4x4. Their plug and play controller boxes seem a little pricey. Is their a better option? Can someone recommend anything else?

Thank you


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

stefonroman said:


> I was going to purchase a cnc router parts 4x4. Their plug and play controller boxes seem a little pricey. Is their a better option? Can someone recommend anything else?
> 
> Thank you


I am in the process of assembling my own control box. I have to say that the CNCRouterParts box is a good value from a time versus money standard. I think the cost is similar to what I am assembling although I am using a more expensive breakout board.

Here is a link to a post I made about My controller box. Making A CNC Milling Machine - CNC Electronics - THE MAKERS GUIDE

Bill


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Probotix.com can put together a control box and PC running Linux CNC to run the box and your CNC. 

PROBOTIX? :: CNC CONTROL SYSTEMS.

Not sure how they compare in price, but I'm happy with the Meteor I run using their box and Linux PC. 

4D


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I have been a big fan of Gecko 4 axis G540, but it is only good to 50 volts & 3.5 amp per axis, so you would need to design for that. 
Steve.


----------

